# Hyatt Hacienda Del Mar Puerto Rico



## brego (Oct 8, 2022)

We are thinking of visiting this resort in late January 2023. We visited last year and greatly enjoyed our stay. I was wondering if anyone knows the status of the demolition to the hotel next door and how disruptive the noise is? Is there a time frame when it will be completed and when construction on a new building will begin? There was limited demolition when we were there last year. Thank you so much for any information that you can provide!


----------



## kulanihawaii (Oct 8, 2022)

I heard during the association meeting Oct 4th that they are looking at 1st quarter 2023 for the demolition to be done.  It doesn't seem to be going that fast.  I was there in April and the noise wasn't that bad during the day.  I expected it to be worse than it was.  .


----------



## brego (Oct 9, 2022)

Thank you for the information. I was wondering if there has been any mention of a new hotel/resort being built?


----------



## kulanihawaii (Oct 9, 2022)

There was some discussion of that, but, the web connection was bad so I didn't hear everything clearly.  I don't remember information in the presentation giving specifics either.
Perhaps a call to HDM might get you the info you want or maybe someone else here listened to the meeting and had a better connection than I did.


----------



## TravlinDuo (Nov 16, 2022)

We are at the Hacienda del Mar this week (on an Interval exchange) and can give an update.  The hotel being demolished (the Hyatt Regency Cerromar Beach Hotel) shut down in 2003.  The property was bought in 2014/2015 by Marriott and is to become a JW Marriott and Marriott Vacation Club.  Demolition started in 2015 and based on the rate of demolition we've seen this week, we would estimate at least another year or two until the bldgs are fully demolished and rubble removed.  We've traveled to Caribbean islands for years and would estimate completion of the JW and MVC to be 2027 or later.

On another note about this week....lost (most) electric after first day (Sat) and still w/o electric.  There are less than 15 units being occupied this week and after an engineering check of other 2BR villas, we could move from a 7th floor unit to a 1st floor unit, which has full electric throughout the villa.  Blame has been cast on privatization of PR's electrical grid. Certain low voltage items work in our 2BR villa, including refrigerator where a good amount of food purchased at the grocery store remains safe from spoiling.  However, we have no way to cook any of it. Microwave and stove don't work and the villas have no A/C...and the resort isn't able to tell us when electric to resort will be fully restored.  We continue to be told it's not a resort issue and that they are in contact with the electric company. We truly hope whatever the issue is or who the responsible party is has a fix by end of week because we've been told the resort is at full capacity the week of Thanksgiving (next week).

Attached are pics (JPG converted to PDF since JPGs wouldn't load) of the demolition site and the sign indicating an incoming JW and MVC.

The resort itself is nice and we would return, but after jack hammers and other construction equipment are gone.


----------



## GTLINZ (Nov 16, 2022)

Interesting vacation ... thanks for sharing !


----------



## Sapper (Nov 17, 2022)

TravlinDuo said:


> We are at the Hacienda del Mar this week (on an Interval exchange) and can give an update.  The hotel being demolished (the Hyatt Regency Cerromar Beach Hotel) shut down in 2003.  The property was bought in 2014/2015 by Marriott and is to become a JW Marriott and Marriott Vacation Club.  Demolition started in 2015 and based on the rate of demolition we've seen this week, we would estimate at least another year or two until the bldgs are fully demolished and rubble removed.  We've traveled to Caribbean islands for years and would estimate completion of the JW and MVC to be 2027 or later.
> 
> On another note about this week....lost (most) electric after first day (Sat) and still w/o electric.  There are less than 15 units being occupied this week and after an engineering check of other 2BR villas, we could move from a 7th floor unit to a 1st floor unit, which has full electric throughout the villa.  Blame has been cast on privatization of PR's electrical grid. Certain low voltage items work in our 2BR villa, including refrigerator where a good amount of food purchased at the grocery store remains safe from spoiling.  However, we have no way to cook any of it. Microwave and stove don't work and the villas have no A/C...and the resort isn't able to tell us when electric to resort will be fully restored.  We continue to be told it's not a resort issue and that they are in contact with the electric company. We truly hope whatever the issue is or who the responsible party is has a fix by end of week because we've been told the resort is at full capacity the week of Thanksgiving (next week).
> 
> ...



Thank you for the information.

If there is power on the first floor, and no power on the seventh floor, the electrical problem feels more resort related than electric company related. Might management have given a reason why one floor having power and another floor not having power is not the property’s responsibility?


----------



## lily28 (Nov 22, 2022)

i got exchange into this resort for first week in april.  is there any fee charged by resort?  II certificates says possible fees but didn’t go into details


----------



## TravlinDuo (Nov 23, 2022)

The one and only first floor unit they indicated had electric was near the front desk, so am guessing it was on the same circuit?  The electric company was eventually on site and issue was then fixed.  The week was a bit stressful.  In addition to electric issues, the studio portion of our 2BR unit ended up having plumbing problems (couldn't flush and no water to shower).  I felt bad for the other couple traveling w/us.  The resort did schedule a "cocktail hour" to thank guests for their patience.

There were no resort fees charged with our exchange; I don't know if policy is different with an A/Cert.  

There is only one restaurant on site at the bar, so a somewhat limited selection.  For those who don't like scanning a QR code to read a menu, you can get a printed menu at the check-in counter; the bar/restaurant doesn't have any. And, be sure to take a credit card with you, as the resort does not have a "charge to room" option.  Would highly recommend renting a car so other food options are available.


----------



## lily28 (Dec 28, 2022)

is a 2 bedroom unit make up of 1 bedroom plus a studio?


----------



## Islnd (Dec 29, 2022)

lily28 said:


> is a 2 bedroom unit make up of 1 bedroom plus a studio?


Yes...You have a common door from the exterior hallway into a "laundry space" (this is where the washer/dryer are in a closet) and from here you have two doors, one to the studio unit and another to the one bedroom unit....at least this has been the case the two times I've stayed there.


----------

